# iPad2 - une seule vraie question : blanc ou noir ?



## ced68 (3 Mars 2011)

Salut, 

A tous ceux qui veulent s'acheter un iPad2 (comme moi ) une seule question m'arrive en tête à la fin du Keynote... Blanc ou noir 

Alors qu'en pensez vous ? 

Cédric


----------



## cmoi-20 (3 Mars 2011)

Je pense que si je l'achète, je prends le blanc pour changer un peu.


----------



## habstyob (3 Mars 2011)

Le blanc est vraiment classe...


----------



## cmoi-20 (3 Mars 2011)

Malheureusement, le prix m'arrête même si c'est le même que le 1. 
J'ai déjà acheté 2 ipads l'an dernier.


----------



## habstyob (3 Mars 2011)

Ah oui tu as fait fort, en plus l'étonnant bas prix des v1 actuellement ne facilite pas la revente...


----------



## akamatzuken (3 Mars 2011)

Ca empêche pas certain de les proposer d'occasion garantie encore jusqu'en juin a moins 30 euro de l'ancien prix.

Et qu'en j'en ai contacté un pour lui faire une offre relative à l'annonce d'hier il me répond qu'il préfère pigeonner quelqu'un qui n'est pas au courant.

Sinon je resterais sur du noir, le blanc fait bizard sur des bords aussi large. Je trouve le blanc plus classe sur iphone... quand il est dispo dans cette couleur bien sur.


----------



## cmoi-20 (3 Mars 2011)

Dans les magasins spécialisés, en corse, ils le vendent toujours le prix d'origine, même dans les A.P.R, il faut croire que personne n'est au courant pour l'ipad 2, même si la conference n' était qu'hier!!!!!


----------



## Bjeko (3 Mars 2011)

Tu poses la bonne question ced68 

...mais je n'ai pas la réponse, il faudra les voir de visu pour se faire une idée, les visuels d'Apple étant toujours magnifiques mais évidemment flatteurs, et les vilaines vidéos de blogueurs ne leur rendant au contraire pas justice...

De plus, le dilemme est plus compliqué, car il faut aussi choisir la smart cover adaptée (indispensable selon moi)... :rateau:

Il faudra tenir compte du rendu des écrans avec leurs cadres respectifs (contraste et luminosité) et du fait que le blanc semble vieillir moins bien que le noir : j'ai encore un MB black qui semble sorti du carton malgré ses 4 années, un blanc du même âge aurait sans doute jauni...

Pour me prêter au jeu quand même : le blanc + cover bleue (de la démo de la smart cover) me fait un bel effet :love:


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2011)

Quelque soit la couleur, elle est bien tentante la bête  Mais j'opterai pour le blanc, à cause des traces qui se voient trop sur le noir.


----------



## cmoi-20 (3 Mars 2011)

Je trouve que les smart covers en cuir vont mieux avec le noir et celles en polyuréthane avec le blanc.


----------



## arturus (3 Mars 2011)

Sans hésitation, si je devais me prendre un ipad, ce serait en blanc.
A force de regarder mon macbook pro avec son cadre noir, cela commence par me sortir par les yeux.

Donc, en blanc, avec une smart cover en cuir "blanc crème" ou "sable", voir la "bleu nuit" (a voir en vrai après).


----------



## Padawanlady (3 Mars 2011)

il est beau en blanc mais j'ai peur de le prendre pour mon réfrigérateur... 
maintenant je dois me décider pour la smart cover... car elles sont excellentes !


----------



## jp.pilet (3 Mars 2011)

Padawanlady a dit:


> il est beau en blanc mais j'ai peur de le prendre pour mon réfrigérateur...



Tu pourras toujours essayer d'y ranger une bouteille de Glenfidish


----------



## Thr_ju (3 Mars 2011)

Quoi????? Du whisky au réfrigérateur? Sacrilège!! 

Sinon il me tente bien ce petit iPad 2. Je craquerai surement pour un noir à condition de revendre mon iPad 1. Mais effectivement il faut les voir en vrai pour se faire un meilleure idée.


----------



## akamatzuken (3 Mars 2011)

Punaise je viens encore de recevoir deux réponse de personne de mauvaises fois voulant revendre leur ipad plus chère que le prix neuf Apple/Fnac. 

Si ca continue comme ca j'attend le 25 et je me prend un Ipad 2 noir.  Mais alors j'annule ma commande de 3DS.


----------



## ced68 (3 Mars 2011)

J'ai voté blanc (haha) mais j'hésite vraiment... Je pense que ma décision se fera quand j'aurais les deux en main !


----------



## Padawanlady (3 Mars 2011)

lol... quel dilemne... encore une semaine à patienter... j'ai interet à gagner à las vegas...


----------



## Sonny972 (3 Mars 2011)

Le blanc est vraiment très beau. Mais il ne doit, à mon avis, pas être pratique à l'utilisation. Vous vous imaginez le soir, un film dans une pièce sombre avec les bords blanc ? :/


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2011)

Bord noir pour moi. C'est plus sympa pour regarder un film ou lire dans le noir.

Pourtant, j'adore les produits blancs.

En plus, ce qui me motive dans l'achat d'un iPad, ce sont les nouvelles smart cover...


----------



## Sonny972 (3 Mars 2011)

Je me rend compte que j'ai dit une belle bêtise  . Mon MacBook est blanc. Cela ne m'a jamais dérangé ^^.


----------



## habstyob (6 Mars 2011)

Bon bah j'ai trouvé un acheteur pour mon iPad v1. 
Et c'est définitif ce sera le blanc pour moi, reste a se décider pour la smart cover.


----------



## cmoi-20 (7 Mars 2011)

Les smart covers en polyuréthane sont mieux adaptées au blanc. 
Donc il y a bleu, orange, vert, gris clair et rose.


----------



## Tancette (7 Mars 2011)

Moi je choisi blanc, il fait vraiment zen. 

Autant l'iPhone en blanc je le trouvais plutôt vulgaire (mon frère et mon père avaient le 3G en blanc), autant l'iPad est beau.

Par contre pour les smart cover, j'avoue, je sais pas, pour le moment, les vidéos montrent que la bleue et la rose qui sont vraiment pas mal.


----------



## laurange (9 Mars 2011)

Je dis blanc avec cover orange bien sur


----------



## Quentiiin (9 Mars 2011)

Moi je ne me suis pas posé la question 2 secondes, ce sera blanc. 
Parce que j'ai vu trop d'iPad V1, et que sans en avoir eu, ça donne quand même une envie de changement. 
Parce qu'avoir un blanc, ça montre à tout le monde que tu as le 2 (je sais, c'est un peu futile). 
Et enfin, parce que je trouve que les smartcovers vont mieux avec le blanc qu'avec le noir.


----------



## Mr_Jak (10 Mars 2011)

J'hésite encore car je ne sais pas si il répondra à mes besoins, mais si je me décidais, ce sera ipad noir wifi 64Go avec SM verte...


----------



## Panabol (11 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Petit sondage :
Quelle couleur opteriez vous pour l'iPad 2 ?
Et quelle couleur pour l'iPad Smart Cover ?


----------



## Tekta (11 Mars 2011)

Moi ça sera iPad blanc avec cover gris


----------



## Panabol (11 Mars 2011)

Je pense exactement la même chose.


----------



## worldice (11 Mars 2011)

Panabol a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Petit sondage :
> Quelle couleur opteriez vous pour l'iPad 2 ?
> Et quelle couleur pour l'iPad Smart Cover ?



Sujet déjà traité ici !


----------



## Thr_ju (16 Mars 2011)

iPad vendu! 

ça veut dire que le 25 au matin je vais me pointer à l'Apple store Opéra pour me prendre un pti iPad 2 Black...

Maintenant ça veut dire un peu plus d'une semaine sans iPad... C'est qu'il a pris un bonne place dans mon quotidien le bougre... :mouais:


----------



## Ealdu (18 Mars 2011)

akamatzuken a dit:


> Punaise je viens encore de recevoir deux réponse de personne de mauvaises fois voulant revendre leur ipad plus chère que le prix neuf Apple/Fnac.
> 
> Si ca continue comme ca j'attend le 25 et je me prend un Ipad 2 noir.  Mais alors j'annule ma commande de 3DS.



bonjour,
Tu recherche quoi comme iPad?
Parce que moi c'est l'inverse, j'en vend un et l'on me propose des prix dérisoires, pourtant je suis à la cote mac2sell et j'offre le port et la housse Apple!

Le monde est fou  :hein:

Si je le vend, moi c'est un blanc couverture orange.....


----------



## Padawanlady (18 Mars 2011)

je vais attendre d avoir achete le V2 avant de vendre le mien mais encore peut etre en achat en Amerique du Nord car les prix sont vraiment super interressants.


----------



## Raccer (18 Mars 2011)

Moi ce sera un noir et pour le smart cover, je ne sais pas encore je vais attendre de les voir en personne. Je trouve ceux à 40$ (je suis au Canada) trop "flash" comme couleur et ceux en cuir sont trop cher à mon gout.


----------



## gil83320 (21 Mars 2011)

Pour moi ce sera un blanc, de plus l'ipad noir coutera plus cher de 15, info Boulanger de ce matin


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2011)

Et bien, Boulange, ce sont des menteurs. Ou plutôt : ils embauchent des gens vraiment pas compétents. Dommage.


----------



## gil83320 (21 Mars 2011)

bah, j'en sors et effectivement sur leurs ordi, le noir est plus cher,


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2011)

Alors, ce sont des voleurs et non des menteurs


----------



## zearnal (23 Mars 2011)

Blanc pour moi, avec la cover bleu.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mars 2011)

J'hésite encore entre blanc et noir (le blanc rétrécis l'écran plus que le noir)
Par contre je suis persuadé que la smartCover va être une gène dans la prise en main de l'iPad...
Je n'arrive pas à me convaincre qu'elle est facilement "enlevable/reposable"... ça parait simple sur leur vidéo...
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## arnaud06 (24 Mars 2011)

Pour moi vous me mettrez un Ipad 32 Go Blanc svp


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mars 2011)

Noir, mais s'il y a qu'un blanc dans la confit que je veux, je ferai pas mon difficile...


----------



## aero42 (29 Mars 2011)

Noir ... comme la mer ! :hein:

désolé, hein, mais bon, j'ai pas pu résister...


PS : par ailleurs, je m'appercois que ce post est mon 100eme ! Youpi... Tralala...Lala... ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette que tout le monde s'en fout... bon... ben au revoir ! :rateau:


----------



## ederntal (29 Mars 2011)

En le testant, je trouve que le blanc se fait beaucoup moins oublié que le noir (surtout quand on regarde une vidéo par exemple)&#8230;

C'est comme les tv avec un cadre blanc, je ne trouve pas cela très agréable&#8230;


----------



## steinway59 (29 Mars 2011)

moi j'ai pris le blanc avec Smart Cover grise

alors pour répondre aux questions :

la Smart Cover est très pratique et ne gêne absolument pas la prise en main, reste à trouver à protéger l'arrière..

et blanc ou noir ?
j'ai pris blanc parce que c'est plus adapté à  mon usage ppal de lecture et création, le blanc repose l'oeil dans ces cas là. 
par contre pour ceux dont l'usage ppal sera la visualisation de vidéos ou de photos, le noir est plus adapté

et blanc ça fait classe...


----------



## Rincevent78 (30 Mars 2011)

J'hésitais entre blanc et noir ... le blanc paraissait a priori plus classe.

Quand j'ai vu le modème blanc en magasin, j'ai été très déçu : l'alliance blanc (le tour) + noir (l'écran lui même, éteint) + alu (l'arrière) ne va pas (du moins à mon goût).

J'ai pris le noir et j'en suis satisfait.


----------



## Padawanlady (30 Mars 2011)

Rincevent78 a dit:


> J'hésitais entre blanc et noir ... le blanc paraissait a priori plus classe.
> 
> Quand j'ai vu le modème blanc en magasin, j'ai été très déçu : l'alliance blanc (le tour) + noir (l'écran lui même, éteint) + alu (l'arrière) ne va pas (du moins à mon goût).
> 
> J'ai pris le noir et j'en suis satisfait.



c'est bizzare moi qui voulais reprendre un noir, je l'ai vu au apple store opera en blanc avec une demonstration de la smart cover en bleu ciel et j'est été séduite par le blanc en fait...


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Mars 2011)

Moi je l'ai jamais vu en blanc à vrai dire. Mais c'est étonnant car sur les photos il a l'air plutôt classe. J'ai préféré le noir car c'est mieux assorti à mon Mac...


----------



## steinway59 (30 Mars 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Moi je l'ai jamais vu en blanc à vrai dire. Mais c'est étonnant car sur les photos il a l'air plutôt classe. J'ai préféré le noir car c'est mieux assorti à mon Mac...



oui il fait très classe en blanc...tout le monde vient voir le mien au boulot! 
et les traces de doigts ne se voient pas sur le pourtour, c'est l'avantage!

et vraiment c'est beaucoup plus agréable à la lecture que le pourtour noir


----------



## cherbourg (30 Mars 2011)

Deux types parlaient ce matin chez le marchand de journaux et justement, l'un des 2 hésitait sur la couleur de son iPad.
L'autre (très raffiné, genre Bigard) lui a dit :"Te pose pas la question. L'iPad blanc, c'est pour les nanas et les tarlouzes".
Classe, non ?!


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Mars 2011)

Pour le moment, blanc ou noir... Un iPad 2 même rose fluo m'irait très bien...


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2011)

Je le voulais en noir, et finalement après l'avoir eu en main j'ai pris le blanc. Avec une cover bleue ciel.
J'avais peur que le blanc vieillisse mal mais en fait il est sous le miroir, donc je vois pas trop comment il vieillirai mal.
Donc blanc pour moi (je dois être une tarlouze refoulée) :love:


----------



## worldice (19 Avril 2011)

Aller, je relance un peu le sujet car j'hésite pas mal...


----------



## ced68 (19 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Aller, je relance un peu le sujet car j'hésite pas mal...


Ça y est j'ai enfin mon iPad2! Et c'est un iPad blanc avec une SmartCover crème. Je l'ai pris en 32Go et j'en suis plus que satisfait


----------



## worldice (19 Avril 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Ça y est j'ai enfin mon iPad2! Et c'est un iPad blanc avec une SmartCover crème. Je l'ai pris en 32Go et j'en suis plus que satisfait



Ça le faitavec la crème ou les deux blancs (iPad et smart Cover) sont différents ?


----------



## ced68 (20 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Ça le faitavec la crème ou les deux blancs (iPad et smart Cover) sont différents ?


Moi je trouve que ça le fait bien ! Les deux blancs sont différents, le crème est plus... crème  Mais de toute manière quand la SC est posée on ne voit qu'un blanc 

J'hésitais entre la sable et la crème, ma copine m'a fait choisir celle là, et j'en suis très content... toujours écouter les femmes


----------



## jahrom (21 Avril 2011)

Quand même il claque bien en blanc !!


----------



## Thr_ju (21 Avril 2011)

C'est vrai qu'il a la classe! 

J'avais mis le même fond d'écran sur mon iPad 1. ça lui va bien


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Avril 2011)

Quand j'ai réservé à Vélizy, c'était blanc ou rien...
Mais j'aurais bien pris noir, sinon. Je me méfie toujours du mauvais vieillissement du blanc.
D'ailleurs, vous n'avez pas l'impression que les blancs ont été initialement bien plus disponibles que les noirs ?


----------



## pharmapetel (21 Avril 2011)

Blanc, sans hésiter!

Mais en revanche si tu regardes des films souvent, c'est bof, le blanc atténue la perception du contraste par l'oeil humain (c'est pour ça que les télé pour les humains sont bordées de noir et rarement de blanc sauf pour Philips qui a rien compris à la vie..)

Sinon le blanc est très agréable à utiliser sur les pages web et applications "claires"...

Et il est aussi beaucoup plus beau à mon gout.


----------



## worldice (21 Avril 2011)

Vous avez pris, vous trois, avec quel SmartCover ? 
Je vois que le premier, tu as pris une bleu, mais les deux autres ?


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Vous avez pris, vous trois, avec quel SmartCover ?
> Je vois que le premier, tu as pris une bleu, mais les deux autres ?



Rouge. Pour le côté pratique, surtout : l'iPad 2 est plat, blanc ; il s'agit pour moi de le repérer rapidement dans ma sacoche, sous une revue ou dans une pile de documents...
Ce n'est ni beau ni laid...


----------



## tibox33 (22 Avril 2011)

Blanc ça change ! et par nostalgie


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (23 Avril 2011)

Je suis impatient de m'acheter mon iPad 2 fin Juillet...En blanc evidemment ^^

Les 2 sont magnifiques cependant. Mais le blanc ira mieux avec mon MacBook Blanc.

Et SmartCover crème, brun ou rouge.


----------



## gabou009 (23 Avril 2011)

J'hésite aussi entre blanc et noir... Si des possesseurs d'iPad peuvent nous poster d'autres photos de leur iPad (blanc ou noir), ça serait chouette!


----------



## jahrom (25 Avril 2011)




----------



## bellague (25 Avril 2011)

Je l'ai acheté en Blanc (avec SmartCover Rouge), je trouve que ça rend très bien. Par contre j'ai commandé un film pour protéger l'arrière... Je prévois déjà la revente pour le 3


----------



## novemberechooscar (25 Avril 2011)

Bon j'ai commandé mon Ipad 2 (après l'iphone 4, l'ipod nano touch et le mac book Pro 2011 j'ai encore une fois succombé à la Pomme ) Je l'ai commandé en Noir. J'aurai surement plus de traces de doigts qu'en blanc mais je suis habitué au noir avec mon iphone donc on verra bien je prendrai surement la cover cuir en noir pour rester dans le ton


----------



## worldice (25 Avril 2011)

Un ami l'a en noir avec Cover Noir et il est très beau. Certes, les traces de doigts se voient mais il est très beau quand même. Je n'ai pas vu le blanc, et je ne sais quelle couleur prendre pour le mien...

Merci Jahron pour la photo, peux-tu (ou d'autres) poster une ou deux autres photos s'il te plaît ?
Merci !


----------



## Padawanlady (25 Avril 2011)

merci pour la photo... je le prendrai en blanc wifi 32Go mais je suis encore indécise pour la smart cover...


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (25 Avril 2011)

Padawanlady a dit:


> merci pour la photo... je le prendrai en blanc wifi 32Go mais je suis encore indécise pour la smart cover...



Pareil. J'hésite entre la couleur crème et la couleur rouge.


----------



## gabou009 (26 Avril 2011)

Merci @Jahrom! Il est vraiment beau cet iPad en blanc! Je penche de plus en plus de ce côté! Avec une SmartCover orange!  J'aimerais par contre d'autres photos!


----------



## worldice (26 Avril 2011)

Quelques photos prises sur internet...

Blanc + Cover gris = pas mal apparemment !







Noir + Cover verte







Avec SmartCover Rouge :











Une petite video : http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2011/03/the-ipad-2-burning-question-black-or-white/


----------



## ced68 (26 Avril 2011)

Le blanc est tout simplement magnifique 

Et avec une SC Crème


----------

